
Ask HN: To which tech email newsletters do you subscribe? - ohjeez
Once I learned that cron.weekly was going away (see https:&#x2F;&#x2F;news.ycombinator.com&#x2F;item?id=16148954), I found myself thinking about the many tech newsletters I find valuable.<p>I&#x27;m thinking of writing a blog post about my favorites. (Leaving out general news sites, marketing-related newsletters, or off-hours stuff like SF-related topics... just tech stuff for programmers, sysadmins, and other geeky folks.)<p>What would you include?
======
otras
I actually started a newsletter [0] on growing as a T-shaped developer after I
didn't find anything similar online that scratched my itch. I try to do one or
two small explorations a week in different areas of tech that I wouldn't
normally come across in my day job as a front-end engineer, and I decided to
send them out to others too!

I like the metaphor of a T-shaped developer, which is why I mention it on the
site. I decided on "Breadth First Growth" as a cute way to convey the focus on
growing sideways (and reference the search of course). It's mostly geared
towards junior developers and those without a solid CS foundation, so although
I might not recommend it for the average HN reader, I've heard good things
about it from other junior devs and bootcamp grads. It's been great to make
and share!

[0] [https://breadthfirstgrowth.com](https://breadthfirstgrowth.com)

------
itamarst
Another shameless plug: I write a series of emails about mistakes I've made
during my career as a software engineer, and what readers can learn from them.
So rather than being a "here's a series of news links", it's very personal,
for better or for worse. So far have published 70 of them weekly over the past
year and a half; new subscribers start at the beginning so get them all.

[https://codewithoutrules.com/softwareclown/](https://codewithoutrules.com/softwareclown/)

~~~
saamm
I found this one after watching your talk at PyCon last year. Thank you for
writing this!

------
kureikain
Shameless plug - I run [https://betterdev.link](https://betterdev.link)

I like a bunch of language from Go/Elixir/Clojure/Ruby/Elm and also work as a
DevOps engineer so my links tend to be spread out between many language/stack
with focus on infrastructure(Kubernetes, Docker, Security etc)

It kinds of my personal reading list that I put up and hope it deliver value
to people.

The code is also open source:
[https://github.com/yeo/betterdev.link](https://github.com/yeo/betterdev.link)
It also have an Elixir application(which I has not deploy yet) that allow
peple to submit links and bookmark etc(frontend is in MithrilJS).

Let me know if you like it.

------
deepakkarki
Shameless plug - I run [https://discoverdev.io](https://discoverdev.io)

A curated daily digest of the most insightful software engineering articles I
find across the web. I've curated and tagged over 1000+ articles to date.
(Initially tried an ML approach to crawl and classify articles, it didn't work
out. So there is a fair bit of human intervention to keep up the quality of
the links)

As of now there is a RSS feed, starting this month there will also be a
newsletter (it's about time, over 1000 people signed up). Just give it a look
and tell me if you like it :)

------
krrrh
Benedict Evans’ newsletter on mobile and related tech (everything in tech is
related) is quite good as a weekly round up of important stories, plus his own
long form writing which is top notch. [1]

Ben Thompson’s Stratechery is good too. More hit and miss because it’s mostly
his original hot takes, but frequently insightful. [2]

[1] Subscribe at bottom [https://www.ben-evans.com](https://www.ben-evans.com)
[2] Also a blog I guess, hit menu and subscribe by email.
[https://stratechery.com](https://stratechery.com)

------
gadders
This is the only one I subscribe to:
[http://softwareleadweekly.com/](http://softwareleadweekly.com/)

------
dyeje
I really like Alertbox by the Nielsen Norman Group. Lots of great information
on UX.

[https://www.nngroup.com/articles/subscribe/](https://www.nngroup.com/articles/subscribe/)

------
saamm
Somewhat orthogonal, but if you prefer RSS, I highly recommend using this
site: [https://www.kill-the-newsletter.com/](https://www.kill-the-
newsletter.com/)

------
gdearns
I haven't used this myself, but I have heard only great things about
[https://char.gd/recharged](https://char.gd/recharged) by @ow (twitter) - I'm
sure you could reach out to him if you needed to ask about anything

------
tmaly
If your into side projects and building things, I would recommend the
Indiehackers newsletter

[https://www.indiehackers.com/businesses](https://www.indiehackers.com/businesses)

------
EnderMB
One of my favourites is C# Digest.

[https://csharpdigest.net/](https://csharpdigest.net/)

Five links every week, all in some way useful or informative for a .NET
developer.

------
petercooper
[https://webopsweekly.com/](https://webopsweekly.com/) covers some similar
ground.

------
therojam
My personally best newsletter is a feed2mail subscribes rssfeed. An my local
ccc mailing list. After that comes Twitter.

